# gluing up small *thin* panels



## XquietflyX (Oct 9, 2015)

I have some oak that is cut into 2 1/2" by 8 1/4" by 3/16" thick strips. I need to glue 4 of them into a small panel for the top of a jewelry box I'm building for my wife for Xmas.
My issue is i'm having a hard time figuring the proper way to clamp them to each other as they are so thin.
Does any one have tips for gluing small thin strips in to one larger panel? the final piece will be 10" by 8 1/4".

thanks!
-Chris


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Use blue painters tape to connect two panels, flip over and open like a hinge, add glue, and then close and use more tape to hold together. Repeat with other panels.


----------



## XquietflyX (Oct 9, 2015)

will that be tight enough without clamping?



> Use blue painters tape to connect two panels, flip over and open like a hinge, add glue, and then close and use more tape to hold together. Repeat with other panels.
> 
> - WoodNSawdust


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

If you are going to use this as a veneer to put over a substrate, then glue the 2-1/2 strips one at a time to the sub.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Use epoxy instead of wood glue. The tape and good wood glue should be just fine.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

That depends on if the wood is intended to be structural or not. Tests have shown that the glue is as strong or stronger than the wood. Just pull the tape tight so there are no gaps and the pieces fit tight together.


> will that be tight enough without clamping?
> 
> Use blue painters tape to connect two panels, flip over and open like a hinge, add glue, and then close and use more tape to hold together. Repeat with other panels.
> 
> ...


----------



## XquietflyX (Oct 9, 2015)

Its not structural, but theres no substrate below it. It is going in place of where glass would go if the box had a glass see through top.



> That depends on if the wood is intended to be structural or not. Tests have shown that the glue is as strong or stronger than the wood. Just pull the tape tight so there are no gaps and the pieces fit tight together.
> 
> will that be tight enough without clamping?
> 
> ...


----------



## XquietflyX (Oct 9, 2015)

this is not Mine, but the one i've built is this same style. in my case instead of glass i'm using the wood strips.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

You can use tape. The technique is to press one side of the tape on one strip with your finger, stretch the tape out with the other hand, then press the other side down on the other strip. Do this maybe every inch on the strip, then flip it and do the other side.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

as long as the surfaces are coated well it shouldn't matter whether it's clamped or not.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I have used masking tape many times as a "clamp" on thin or irregularly shaped parts.

As WoodNSawdust says, use the blue masking tape (it has a bit more stretch). I like the 1" wide stuff.

Typically I will apply a thin bead of glue to the edges, enough to fully cover but avoiding excessive squeeze out.

Join the edges with the pieces lying on a flat surface (that glue won't stick to).

Place a piece of tape (about 2" long) securely on one of the pieces, then while pressing your thumb down on the end, stretch the tape over the joint and press it down on the other side. The tape will spring back, effectively applying force to the joint.

I like to apply a strip of tape about every 2".

After securing one side of your panel, flip the panel and tape the other side the same way. You can't really over stretch the tape, if it breaks, just do it again with a little less force.
You can easily check the panel alignment and adjust for flush as you tape. Usually everything stays flush, but it won't hurt to place you panel between some flat boards (non-stick) to keep things flat while the glue sets.


----------



## XquietflyX (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks i'll try this once i get home.



> I have used masking tape many times as a "clamp" on thin or irregularly shaped parts.
> 
> As WoodNSawdust says, use the blue masking tape (it has a bit more stretch). I like the 1" wide stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Don't like the tape myself. Instead I would use cauls covered with packing tape and *light* clamp pressure.

Keeping them flat is the biggest problem.

I would leave them in the cauls quite a while because on panels that thin the glue itself can cause some cupping.

If you just tape them and glue them I can almost guarantee problems keeping them flat.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

I use clamps, light pressure, with cauls. The oak pieces in the pics are a dash over 1/4" when glued, I planned and sanded after the glue dried.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I use this method to join 3mm structural guitar tops and backs.

Small sprung joints










Minimum clamp pressure , weight the joint.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I glue up panels like this with masking tape as mentioned and then I put rubber bands around it to act as a clamp.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

I routinely use cheap packing tape for thin panels. Residue has not been an issue and it's very strong.


----------



## XquietflyX (Oct 9, 2015)

So this is how it turned out. 









Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## XquietflyX (Oct 9, 2015)

This is the finished box… talk about cutting it close… 20 mins till….


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

So how did you end up doing it???? The suspense is killing me…


----------



## XquietflyX (Oct 9, 2015)

So i used a hybrid method of tape, to hold the initial position and lots of clamps. Once i started it was pretty intuitive.


----------

